# Hibiscus wood the aquarium



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

It is probably safe, especially if it has been dead a while. I have access to all sorts of plants that are removed to re-landscape the gardens, but I rarely take them. 
I have not used any Hibiscus wood myself- Hibiscus rosa-sinensis does not grow so well here, not many places have it or are taking out large ones. Hibiscus syriacus grows just fine here, but it is not very popular. Again, no one has asked us to take it out. I have grown the Hibiscus that is a marginal pond plant. Grow well, the Goldfish did not eat it.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Some hibiscus plants are very mucilaginous (snot-like slimy stuff). Is not toxic as far as I know, but something to watch out for (would probably show up as a lot of fungus growing on the submerged wood). I expect it will eventually disappear, just don't be surprised.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a old crab apple tree that has been dead for a couple years. I think I might go with that. Thanks for your help!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

As long as the wood is dead and dry it should be fine.


----------

